# Custom Cabinet Builder



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

*Custom Cabinet Building*

I am a cabinet builder who has been doing both residential and commercial cabinets since 1986. I can pretty much build anything you need either from drawings or pictures. I have a website you can view some of my work I have done. your welcome to send me estimates and I will do my best to beat them. I can do from new cabinets to refacing older cabinets. display cabinets, bunk beds, glass doors, home offices, book cases and many more. I build only from quality materials. 3/4 boxes, 1/2 full drawers with full extension drawer slides and European concealed hinges. all wood cabinets, no particle board garbage. I do from simple paint and stain to full finish work. I stand behind my work 100%. why buy these home centers cabinets that end up with fillers due to standard boxes when you can use every available space you may have? all my boxes are glued and put together with screws for durability. not those cam style locks that loosen up over time. your welcome to visit my website and see for yourself what quality work you can get from me at http://www.stevecustomcabinets.webs.com/. I do free estimates in the Pensacola area. why pay more for shops, when you can get the same quality work from a cabinet builder with over 15 years of experience for less? my phone number and email is on my website. I hope we can do business. Thanks Steve


----------

